# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Zona de Colecta nos Açores

## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Já agora, 

Quem é que me indica uma boa zona de colecta aqui nos Açores?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Neste tópico, post nº 4, podes ver um dos sitios onde o Carlos Jorge recolhia água Viagem à volta do mundo 			 			( 1 2)
Tem cuidado nas escadas porque colocam cal no verão para eliminar as algas e quando tem algas é escorregadio.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

O local (Caloura) que o Pedro refere estás em obras. Estão a ampliar o porto. Como estive de férias não sei se as obras já terminaram, mas penso que não. Esperemos que as obras não estraguem muito a beleza do local.
Agora tenho ido a São Vicente Ferreira. Também é uma zona balnear por isso tens de ter atenção à cal. Se fores lá vai à noite. Ainda ontem estive lá às 20:30 e ainda havia gente a tomar banho.
Não fiques com receio por serem zonas bálneares porque são zonas bastante abertas e com muito poucas casas e têm a vantagem da facilidade de acesso e segurança.

----------

